# Columbia World War I Military Model Headbadge Game Changer!



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 26, 2020)

Now available in very limited quantity are expertly reproduced Columbia Military Model head badges.  I have been running a wanted ad for an original badge for ages with no luck.  This is a game changer for all of us sitting with original double bar Westfield bikes but are lacking this rare badge.









						Columbia World War I Military Model Head Badges $400 Shipped | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Limited offering: expertly reproduced top quality bronze Westfield Columbia head badges.  These have been made by a leading company who produces fine gold, platinum, and silver products for jewelers and artists throughout the world.  To be shipped flat but are very easy to shape round for your...




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bozman (Jan 3, 2021)

I gotta tell you all that I received these beautiful badges today and they are Gorgeous! 

These badges will allow me to finish out several of my Military Model bikes in the works. 

Thank you gentlemen for making this happen.


----------

